
Show HN: Image builder to get Raspberry Pi 3 to display a dashboard in 10 min - jonasmaturana
https://12dash.com/
======
jonasmaturana
What do you think of the solution? Would you give out your dashboard url and
wifi config in exchange for a fast solution to get your dashboard displayed on
a Full HD screen?

